# Wedding Rings



## CTS Photography (Jul 7, 2010)

C&C Please


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 7, 2010)

i feel like its a dull and drab representation.  I don't know if you are trying to convey that marriage is boring and lifeless, but thats the feelings im getting from the photo..


----------



## eric-holmes (Jul 7, 2010)

I like it. I feel like it has a modern feel to it.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it's bo-ring. At least make the pillow white!


----------



## CharlesAllkott (Jul 8, 2010)

It is perfect I like the way rings are there. It looks very pretty and beautiful. Both the rings are really wonderful. The quality of picture is very cool. Good keep taking wonderful pictures.


----------



## Steve Reddin (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not sure I'd agree that the picture represents the marriage, but I would agree with the overall feeling that it's not working. In particular the image is too dark.

You should see shooting wedding rings as akin to product photography and the methods used should be the same. I work with a very small aperture when shooting wedding rings, this way they are completely in focus as I don't see a benefit it having them half in focus but that's a personal thing. It does mean using a tripod and a macro lens however, or at least a lens with a macro function, to get the very best photograph. 

I'd agree that the pillow should be white, I usually suggest the photographer brings a large white card with them to place under the rings (actually I normally tell the bride to bring the rings to my studio a few days before to shoot them properly). Obviously you don't have to do this but it makes for a crisp image and you're not left to rely on what is available there.

Steve


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 8, 2010)

Too much grey. Not enough black and white.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

agee with what other people are saying, plus the fabric is a little dirty.  I would clone out the dust spec.


----------



## CTS Photography (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the critique. I will admit I am still getting to know my editing software, so Im not going to have perfect edits yet.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 8, 2010)

The composition kind of sucks. Looks like you just looked down at shot straight at them... right in the middle. Also, they're a bit too grey. Just my opinion, dont take it to heart.


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 8, 2010)

This was beautiful piece of photography. Thank you for posting!


----------

